# Metal straps on stud wall



## sonofamike (Jan 23, 2008)

I have these metal straps running along the studs in my unfinished basement that look like they were be used instead of the short pieces between the studs. I'm catching up on the proper terminology. 
I was wondering if these are a 'cheap-out' or if they are acceptable. Also, should they be replaced if I plan to drywall?

I can post a picture if that helps.

Love this site!

MT3


----------



## Quattro (Jan 23, 2008)

Maybe some sort of hurricane straps?


----------



## sonofamike (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's a picture...I hope


----------



## Quattro (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, that looks more like resilient channel (or "z-channel")...but I could be wrong.   It's designed to help isolate vibrations between rooms. Perhaps the previous owner was going to put a home theater in this part of the basement, but never got around to it. Got any broader pics, showing more of the area?


----------



## sonofamike (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's a couple of shots.

Thanks for your time.

MT3


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 23, 2008)

How high are your walls. Resilient bars are usually spaced and theres more than one. I canda wonder if someone used that metal to help keep the studs straight especially if its over 8".


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 23, 2008)

That's just plain wierd. I'd remove it.


----------



## guyod (Jan 24, 2008)

The only thing i can think of is maybe it was framed with some bowed boards and the strip is to straighten them out.  so if you do take it out then at least drywall the one side first.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 24, 2008)

Someone had an idea and ....well it was their idea of how to fix something. Or they used it to hang some special shelving....anyway it is doing nothing but keeping the studs in line. Not structural....or it would be everywhere.
Really no need for it. If it gets in the way of the sheetrock, remove it. 
If you plan to drywall..start another thread, we can help in that department too.


----------



## sonofamike (Jan 24, 2008)

and good night.

MT3


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 24, 2008)

Good luck Mike, keep us posted on your progress. Oh don't forget the pics.


----------

